# new dyno results



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i dynoed the 200sx today still runnin 370cc injectors, at 15 psi, 242whp and 220tq. think its still reliable lol tuned with emanage air fuel look good


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> i dynoed the 200sx today still runnin 370cc injectors, at 15 psi, 242whp and 220tq. think its still reliable lol tuned with emanage air fuel look good


Good #'s. The 370's are close to their maximum duty cycle at that power level, you can squeak 30 or so more HP out of them by running 4 bar fuel pressure and re-tuning. What MAF and turbo are you running?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> Good #'s. The 370's are close to their maximum duty cycle at that power level, you can squeak 30 or so more HP out of them by running 4 bar fuel pressure and re-tuning. What MAF and turbo are you running?


95 ka24de maf, and its a masterpower t28 turbo, 15 is the most it will boost but it holds it the through out the rpms


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> 95 ka24de maf, and its a masterpower t28 turbo, 15 is the most it will boost but it holds it the through out the rpms


Do you have something to piggy back off the 240 MAF? You are probably maxing out the MAF right now or are very close. When that happens if you do not have something to take over you can lean out and potentially unseat head gaskets or worse. 

Good #'s with that setup..... How about some pics. of this thing?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> Do you have something to piggy back off the 240 MAF? You are probably maxing out the MAF right now or are very close. When that happens if you do not have something to take over you can lean out and potentially unseat head gaskets or worse.
> 
> Good #'s with that setup..... How about some pics. of this thing?


yep e-manage ultimate does that for it


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Are you running stock compresion?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

dburone said:


> Are you running stock compresion?


yes sir i am


----------

